# Price of Progynova



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Just wondering.. those of you that have used Progynova, how much have you paid for a box of 20 pills (1mg)? Im paying just over €12 a box and just wondering if this is the norm.
Thanks
Kath xxx


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

i bought some in spain and they were about €10 a box of 28, in the uk i bought about 224 and it cost about £25 but i had to pay for a UK perscription to be raised by my dr.  i recall they are made in the UK. best wishes
em


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

I pay 3 euros a box through Italian pharmacy, if you would like details let me know and will dig out the info.

Bewley


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

I bought 2 boxes of progynova today at Boots in the UK (each box had 84 tablets or 3 strips of 28 tablets) for just over £20...my clinic would have charged me £10 per strip, so I saved £40!


----------



## Luisa8 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. Sounds like I need to fish about.... Bewley, would you mind posting or pming me those details on the Italian Pharmacy. I'd really appreciate that.
Thanks xxx


----------



## quaver (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi can you ladies not get it pescribed by your gp. My gp pescribed all my progynova as it is basicaly a form of hrt and my cyclogest as they can be used for other treatments and not just ivf, so that was how she got around that problem. Might be worth asking

Quaver xx


----------

